# Need help ! Confused about documents required for biometrics !



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

I submitted my online application for a spouse/ settlement visa on 2 April and I have made an appointment for the biometrics tomorrow (5 April).

I'm a bit confused about the documents that I need to bring tomorrow. I read the instructions carefully and it says to bring the print out of the online application form, appointment booking confirmation and passport. However, I also read that I need to bring my supporting documents too ? Isn't this required at a later date ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Beastie said:


> I submitted my online application for a spouse/ settlement visa on 2 April and I have made an appointment for the biometrics tomorrow (5 April).
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the documents that I need to bring tomorrow. I read the instructions carefully and it says to bring the print out of the online application form, appointment booking confirmation and passport. However, I also read that I need to bring my supporting documents too ? Isn't this required at a later date ?


You don't need your supporting documents. They need to be sent to the UK Border Agency in Sydney after your biometric appointment. 
How do I apply


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Joppa ! But does the visa office tell you when to send the documents, i.e. when the biometrics data is approved ? Or should I just send them off regardless or not whether I've passed the biometrics ?


----------



## Mustangr (Mar 31, 2011)

I did mine in the US and they send your biometrics digitally. All I had to do was send a copy of my receipt that it was done to the visa agency.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Beastie said:


> Thanks Joppa ! But does the visa office tell you when to send the documents, i.e. when the biometrics data is approved ? Or should I just send them off regardless or not whether I've passed the biometrics ?


The UK in Australia site doesn't specify the time frame in which to send your documents, but in US it's within 2 weeks of attending your biometrics appointment. Send them as soon as possible afterwards so as not to delay the processing of your visa.

You don't 'pass' your biometrics as such - you just turn up and get your fingerprints scanned and digital photo taken.


----------

